# steigende/fallende Flanke unter CoDeSys 2.3.9 ???



## Jumpinjack (19 August 2010)

Hallo,

unter CoDeSys v3 kann man eine steigende und fallende Flanke einfach mit dem Dreiecksymbol einfügen. 
Aber wie geht das unter der alten Version? Geht das nur unter "Baustein einfügen" und dann mit F2 den Baustein Flanke auswählen? (R_TRIG) ?
Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## witkatz (27 August 2010)

Genau so, die Trigger-Funktionsbausteine dienen zu Flankenauswertung, R_TRIG für steigende und F_TRIG für fallende Flanken.

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcplclibstandard/html/tcplclibstandard_r_trig.htm?id=11620

Gruß,
witkatz


----------

